# How to Record Music Channels?



## jacksg35c (Feb 21, 2003)

I would like to record music channels so when 2 shows are recording I can listen to New Age or Oldies etc. Can this be done? I can't even do it manually. Perhaps since there is no actual programs listed in the guide that it is not possible to record music. Please let me know if it is possible and how to do it. Many Thanks Jack


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, the receivers don't allow you to record the music channels. You could connect a cassette recorder to the RCA outputs if you wanted to go old-school.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

There are tons of internet radio services like last.fm and slacker radio that you can stream music from.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Back when we had XM the country station would feature an entire new cd each week & play ever track.

What i would do is record it to a disc on a dvd recorder.

As been posted here many times the music stations audio quality isnt the best anyways so burning to a disc didnt really kill the quality too much.

Then i would just pop the disc into the dvd player & throw on the receiver surround sound & play it.

Wasnt too shabby.


----------



## Justin85 (Jun 16, 2010)

Slacker Radio FTW


----------



## jacksg35c (Feb 21, 2003)

thanks for your advice. i would have really like to play the music thru my tv but since not possible i will forget the idea. i don,t don't have tv connected to internet. jack


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

You can record music using R15 sd dvrs.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

If you have a portable mp3 player, just hook it up to the line out of your receiver and record that way. Unless you have an iPod, they don't record. LOL stupid Apple.

I have an 8 hour mp3 of the Sonic Tap classic rock channel to make up for no longer having XM and not having a classic rock radio station for 80 miles around. The only downside is it's really difficult to skip the inevitable "wtf song" that Sonic Tap seems to enjoy throwing in.


----------



## jacksg35c (Feb 21, 2003)

i have the hr22-100. i have no ipods blueberries blackberries or other hi tech audio stuff so i am screwed on music recordings on the dvr. i do record some music specials to listen when 2 shows are recording but it is no big deal i guess. thanks for your ideas . jack


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

You should at least get a Sara Lee Blueberry Pie -- they are yum yum good.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

As long as we're talking about fruit, a $40 DVD recorder from ebay works just peachy for recording music off any D* receiver.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sorry, the receivers don't allow you to record the music channels. You could connect a cassette recorder to the RCA outputs if you wanted to go old-school.


Uh, pardon me Stuart but the R15/R16 series records the music channels just fine. I record Sonic Tap all the time and play it back later. Even the live buffer works just fine with the music channels in case you want to hear a favorite song a second time.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

As far as the OP's question, is there any technical reason why the recording of the Sonic Tap channels would not work, even though it works on some other DVRs? Seems like kind of a silly thing to restrict, considering how few people would use it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jacksg35c said:


> i have the hr22-100. i have no ipods blueberries blackberries or other hi tech audio stuff so i am screwed on music recordings on the dvr. i do record some music specials to listen when 2 shows are recording but it is no big deal i guess. thanks for your ideas . jack


Do you have a home computer? Does it have an audio-in jack on the back and is one of your receivers located near your computer? You can record to your computer hard drive in MP3 format for play back later (if you don't have any recording software, you can download Audacity.com for free). And if you ever got an MP3 player you could transfer your recordings to the player.

But I like the previous advice: there are hundreds of online radio stations or streaming sites (Pandora, Slacker, Live365.com, etc). Even iTunes has online streaming (they currently list 129 "Golden Oldies" streams). It is free and you don't need an iPod to use it.

Good luck.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Tom Servo said:


> As far as the OP's question, is there any technical reason why the recording of the Sonic Tap channels would not work, even though it works on some other DVRs? Seems like kind of a silly thing to restrict, considering how few people would use it.


Well, no. You can record the Sonic Tap audio coming out of ANY DirecTV receiver by using a tape recorder or any other device capable of recording stereo sound from an analog signal. I think what the op was wondering about is why you can't record the music channels to the hard drive on a DirecTV HD (MPEG4 capable) DVR. I have no clue. Apparently, it was just what the software design engineers wanted to allow. (or not allow)

The designers of the R15 series DVR software (NDS software engineers) decided that recording the music channels was just fine so it was enabled just like it is for any other video channel (including the live buffer).


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Well, no. You can record the Sonic Tap audio coming out of ANY DirecTV receiver by using a tape recorder or any other device capable of recording stereo sound from an analog signal. I think what the op was wondering about is why you can't record the music channels to the hard drive on a DirecTV HD (MPEG4 capable) DVR. I have no clue. Apparently, it was just what the software design engineers wanted to allow. (or not allow)
> 
> The designers of the R15 series DVR software (NDS software engineers) decided that recording the music channels was just fine so it was enabled just like it is for any other video channel (including the live buffer).


That's what I meant, why couldn't it be recorded to hard drive. Sorry I wasn't clear. As I said before, I do have an 8 hour recording of Sonic Tap's classic rock channel, in one of the rare blocks where it wasn't in mono like it's been again lately.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Tom Servo said:


> That's what I meant, why couldn't it be recorded to hard drive. Sorry I wasn't clear. As I said before, I do have an 8 hour recording of Sonic Tap's classic rock channel, in one of the rare blocks where it wasn't in mono like it's been again lately.


Yes. Don't get me started on the daily mono/stereo routine with Sonic Tap. :backtotop


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

My educated guess is that it's a rights issue -- Sonic Tap would probably have to pay more money to the record companies and/or music publishers, and thus would charge DirecTV more money, if DirecTV allowed easy direct DVR recording of the Sonic Tap channels.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Edmund said:


> You can record music using R15 sd dvrs.


Yup, bug that never got fixed.....even if I wanted to record the music channels, I wouldnt go through the trouble of trying to get one of those dinosaurs. SD is BANNED in my house.....LOL


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

trainman said:


> My educated guess is that it's a rights issue -- Sonic Tap would probably have to pay more money to the record companies and/or music publishers, and thus would charge DirecTV more money, if DirecTV allowed easy direct DVR recording of the Sonic Tap channels.


Yet CMT, VH1, MTV show hours of videos every morning that can be easily recorded & burned onto disc not only getting the songs but the videos as well.


----------

